# A Doll House for my Granddaughter



## edohmann (Mar 17, 2014)

I built this doll house for my daughter about 30 years ago. After she played with it about 10 years and sitting in storage for the last 20 years, it was in need of repair, repaint, refurbishment and remodeling, so I fixed it up as a Christmas present for my granddaughter. I also repaired some of the original furniture and added some new pieces (didn't build any of the furniture though).

It's a very simple, but rugged dollhouse that's meant to be played with.

Edgar

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 17, 2014)

That's a very nice house. I could live there. What's the rent ? Wait ---- don't tell me. Those pesky three bears are listing. I don't want to share my dinner with those guys. Going to need two more bowls for that table. Party at Edgar's house !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice! How much of the furniture did you make?


----------

